# quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build: varying 20-28k, does this sound right?



## StevenC (16 Feb 2008)

Hi,

My partner has been getting quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build and I am amazed at some of the quotes. She would like a cream colour kitchen with an island, larder press, a dresser, belfast sink, a planter over the island, a small utility area and possibly a granite counter top. The quotes we've been getting are varying from 20 to 28k, does this sound right? I cannot understand how a kitchen could cost so much!!


----------



## S.L.F (16 Feb 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Price*



StevenC said:


> Hi,
> 
> My partner has been getting quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build and I am amazed at some of the quotes. She would like a cream colour kitchen with an island, larder press, a dresser, belfast sink, a planter over the island, a small utility area and possibly a granite counter top. The quotes we've been getting are varying from 20 to 28k, does this sound right? I cannot understand how a kitchen could cost so much!!




Sounds like quite a kitchen. Maybe it would be best to go to a cash and carry kitchen place buy your own kitchen and install it yourself or get a chippie to do it for you that`ll save you thousands.

Having designed, made (from scratch),  spray painted and installed kitchens myself I think the prices for what you`ve described are quite reasonable. I`d have been in the middle of the price range myself.


----------



## paulpd (16 Feb 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Price*

Don't they say that granite worktops can double the cost of a kitchen??


----------



## twofor1 (16 Feb 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Price*

If you go to In House do your homework thoroughly at another branch, know the exact names and sizes of all units,doors, worktops, fittings and accesories you need. Write it all down on a piece of cardboard, sprinkle a bit of sawdust on yourself then with a pencil behind your ear and a tapemeasure on your belt go to the trade counter, but be warned if you don't know what you are looking for you will be sent back to the public counter. The secret is do your homework. You will also need the use of, or a friend with a van. I got 30% off the list price, assembled and fitted the kitchen and after paying a plumber and electrician, my overall saving was over 50%.


----------



## berflan (16 Feb 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Price*

Granite worktops at B&Q are only provided if you use their installation service.


----------



## PinotNoir (17 Feb 2008)

*Re: Kitchen Price*

Not only do you not have to go with their installation guys for your worktop, you must buy one of their kitchens in order to purchase the Speeedstone Granite - I was really disappointed about that.  I thought  the b&q kitchens looked great in the catalogue and were plastic fantastic in real life.  But those worktops were to die for and 1/3 price of "solid" granite.


----------



## Scut&Gill (17 Feb 2008)

*Re: quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build: varying 20-28k, does this sound right*

We got quotes for our kitchen from 20-40K.  Cream kitchens, factory painted (not hand painted---major extra cost) are generally a good bit more expensive. It all depends on the number of cabinets you have, not just granite.  Try using a mix of solid wood work tops with a bit of granite....looks better in our opinion!  Also, our kitchen people are sorting out all the appliances too...saves us a lot of hassle trudging through D.I.D!!  They will do up all the lighting and plumbing plans too!  Your quote sound very reasonable....


----------



## Roundy# (18 Feb 2008)

*Re: quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build: varying 20-28k, does this sound right*

Yeah, prices are probably accurate enough. There have been plenty of posts on this on the past...............lots of people will tell you that €20k + is crazy for a kitchen.......but again like everything, it totally depends on what your looking for, material type, amount of cabinets, finishes etc etc. For instance my kitchen is handmade, sprayed cream, a good mixture of diverse cabinets with flush mounted doors, granite worktops, utility done as well and a large island unit with a beech worktop - total cost €19k


----------



## johnnyg (18 Feb 2008)

*Re: quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build: varying 20-28k, does this sound right*

Roundy# thats a great price for a hand made kitchen with flush mounted doors, can you pm the details.

The price depends on what you want, hand made is generally very expensive, where if you go to a kitchen supplier then you should expect to pay from 8k plus, from looking around myself again it seems that suppliers have increased there prices to compensate for the slow down in business


----------



## Winnie (18 Feb 2008)

*Re: quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build: varying 20-28k, does this sound right*

Doesnt sound too unreasonable for what you are asking for.  Granite costs approx €1k per sq metre so that automatically adds a large portion - it would have cost us an extra 5k to get granite so we had to compromise & do without.  Also you are getting both kitchen & utility done.


----------



## ailbhe (18 Feb 2008)

*Re: quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build: varying 20-28k, does this sound right*

Our kitchen and utility room was €7k for a solid walnut kitchen. 
If we had gone for the island and granite we would have been looking at €19k.

So the prices above don't sound unreasonable.


----------



## ennisjim (18 Feb 2008)

*Re: quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build: varying 20-28k, does this sound right*

Our kitchen (solid oak shaker, excluding appliances) is €6.5K including island. Granite would be approx €3K extra - but we're going for laminate for now.


----------



## inchbyinch (18 Feb 2008)

*Re: quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build: varying 20-28k, does this sound right*

Not meaning to be pedantic or anything but a kitchen can be anything in size from 100 sq ft to 600 sq ft and asking for a price for a "kitchen" is like asking for a "good length" of rope. 
solid is more than MDF
Granite as outlined above
Belfast sink is more again.

I think 20-28k would be in the ball park but haggle a little in todays market and you'd be amazed at how much you get off.


----------



## newname (22 Feb 2008)

*Re: quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build: varying 20-28k, does this sound right*

I got quoted 8000 for kitchen and utility in oak or ash with all included except appliances. Shop around - 26K is quite high.


----------



## PinotNoir (22 Feb 2008)

*Re: quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build: varying 20-28k, does this sound right*

And a painted solid will be even more.


----------



## BTBL (24 Feb 2008)

*Re: quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build: varying 20-28k, does this sound right*

We are in the same boat right now. Have been looking at both italian and german quite modern style kitchens and also at the more tradional hand painted type.  It is a reasonable large kitchen(but not huge) with island and granite worktops. We have not had any quote less than 25k and have even been quoted up to 45k. I would love to know where people are getting solid wood kitchens for 6K?


----------



## bonehead (25 Feb 2008)

*Re: quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build: varying 20-28k, does this sound right*

Hi StephenC

We are also getting quotes for kitchens and we've been told anything from 20 - 50 K depending on what we put in there. 

It is a big kitchen mind, with an island. I still think that it's too much - we reckon about 25K not including applicences is about the figure... is this too much?


----------



## johnnyg (25 Feb 2008)

*Re: quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build: varying 20-28k, does this sound right*

ours kitchen units were 19 feet long by 12 feet wide (wall and floor units), and island 6 feet by 3 with quartz worktop/splashback and good quality solid oak doors with MDF carcass came to 11.5K, appliance came to 5K (A rated). unless you kitchen is being hand made expect to pay 25K plus but if you are going with an ordinary kitchen fitters then you would be ripped off to pay anything over 15K..shop around, even go outside your county and have a look at quotes, you'd be surprised how often you would get someone who will travel. The company who delivered my worktops travelled and hour and half to deliver/install them, no extra charge


----------



## StevenC (26 Feb 2008)

*Re: quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build: varying 20-28k, does this sound right*



bonehead said:


> Hi StephenC
> 
> We are also getting quotes for kitchens and we've been told anything from 20 - 50 K depending on what we put in there.
> 
> It is a big kitchen mind, with an island. I still think that it's too much - we reckon about 25K not including applicences is about the figure... is this too much?


 

Sounds about right. After reading through all the posts and getting various quotes for oursleves 20k was the best deal we could get without appliances.


----------



## joetoaster (11 Mar 2008)

*Re: quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build: varying 20-28k, does this sound right*

go to ikea you will have to sit down when the guy in the shop presses the totao for all button


----------



## JoeB (11 Mar 2008)

*Re: quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build: varying 20-28k, does this sound right*

I'd say absolutely top of the range large kitchens could cost 15K to 20K excluding worktops and appliances. Top of the range means solid hard wood kitchens (usually pine interior carcases) with the odd island, a planter over the island and several other bespoke and hand made features.

Having said that many cabinet makers would be more than prepared to do the same for much less... considering the materials may only cost 2K to 3K maximum where is the money going? A cabinet maker with a workshop and one helper has overheads of maybe 1,500 per week maximum (includes helpers wages, insurance etc)... a kitchen shouldn't take more that 4 to 5 weeks tops (some would do it in two).. this would allow time for all dovetailed drawers, things like fancy larder units, undermounted ceramic sinks, open shelving, island units (all four sides visible so quite complex to make), dressers, hand painted or spray painted finish and several other custom features (like curved breakfast bars for example).

If you are paying more than 25K then you should be getting a fantastic kitchen, i.e curved glass doors with curved drawers, possibly a curved sweeping expanse of cabinets... I have seen fantastic kitchens which would cost 25K plus but these are like you'd see in American mansions, not the usual Irish kitchen. Some English companies at the top of the market charge 50K to 70K sterling but it shows.

Check out furniture.ie for a list of cabinet makers, say to one of them you want a handmade hardwood kicthen and you have been quoted 25K to 45K, watch him beg to be allowed do the same for 18K.

I am a cabinet maker and 18K is a huge amount of money, of course they'd love to do it... as I say they may make 6K to 8K for three to four weeks work.

Only named companies with many staff, huge overheads and fancy jeeps for the sales people would be charging 25K plus.

Amazed
Joe


----------



## InfoSeeker (12 Mar 2008)

*Re: quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build: varying 20-28k, does this sound right*

I would agree with the response above as we sorted our kitchen out last year, initially we went to a few places to get quotes & they were all above 20k, one place said that if your budget wasn't a minimum of 40k then you are wasting your time

In the end we sourced a carpenter via a trade fair & he was fantastic, he did our kitchen & utility in walnut, with all the extras & as we were so impressed we got him to do a walk in wardrobe for the missus This room was the size of an average bedroom & I would think that his cost was 40% what the average rate would be by going to the aforementioned fancy showrooms.

PM me if you are in the South & would be interested in his number.


----------



## Abbica (12 Mar 2008)

*Re: quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build: varying 20-28k, does this sound right*

Hi, we got our kitchen, fully made to our spec by Delvin Salvage yard, a lovely man named John, real old school if you know what I mean. He came out to our house twice and gave us the suggestions for a better looking kitchen, he evened blocked up a door on us for a better look, anyway, it is a solid wood exterior with a different wood in the interior all wooden worktops, wooden frame for an American fridge, cooker, microwave etc., and a huge island with curved end for table, cabinets plus huge canopy over the range. He then paints it in Farrow & Ball in your chosen colours. The price he quoted us was €21,500 and thats with the belfast sink thrown in also. I thought it was a great price and the quality is excellent.


----------



## SashaF (12 Mar 2008)

*Re: quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build: varying 20-28k, does this sound right*

Hi,

This is a very interesting thread for me at the minute, I've just been to about 8 kitchen places looking for a handpainted kitchen, intergrated fridge, larder unit, pegbourd drawers, Le mans corner units, granite worktop, large undermounted sink, island possibly with a raised part for eating at, mantel over a range and a wine rack, very little glass, no curved doors or drawers, in fact very little fuss at all and I'm getting quotes back between €30k - €40k!!! This includes cheaper units for the Utility I reckon I'd better go and have a look at that website mentioned above!!


----------



## bamboozle (19 Nov 2008)

*Re: quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build: varying 20-28k, does this sound right*

something tells me these prices have dropped significantly in the last few months!


----------



## Pantone (19 Nov 2008)

*Re: quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build: varying 20-28k, does this sound right*

That seems like an awful lot to pay for a new kitchen. The prices in Ireland seem so inflated compared to the UK.  I have a friend who is an interior designer in the UK and he just can't believe the cost of kitchens over here.  

Around 4 months ago we got a number of quotes from various kitchen suppliers in Dublin for plain white gloss doors, stone worktop etc. nothing fancy).  Our kitchen is around 13 square metres, so medium sized I suppose.  The quotes we got back ranged from €29k to €39k. We couldn't believe it.  And it was just for a standard kitchen, nothing flash.  We left it a few months and recently approached Nolan Kitchen's in Dublin.  We were able to get the same look kitchen at a price of around €11k, however this also included our 3.5m2 utility room.  I don't know whether their prices have come down recently or whether they have always cost that much, but it does seem like a much better deal.  The kitchens seem like very good qaulity and the staff very good to deal with too. I think you just have to shop around and refuse to pay the ridiculous prices some places over here quote, unless you are getting something very unique and trendy. I really hope the prices start to drop soon given the credit crunch, but who knows!


----------



## samm (19 Nov 2008)

*Re: quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build: varying 20-28k, does this sound right*



bamboozle said:


> something tells me these prices have dropped significantly in the last few months!



maybe in some situations but the suppliers of the raw materials have raised their prices


----------



## MaryBe (19 Nov 2008)

*Re: quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build: varying 20-28k, does this sound right*



StevenC said:


> Hi,
> 
> My partner has been getting quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build and I am amazed at some of the quotes. She would like a cream colour kitchen with an island, larder press, a dresser, belfast sink, a planter over the island, a small utility area and possibly a granite counter top. The quotes we've been getting are varying from 20 to 28k, does this sound right? I cannot understand how a kitchen could cost so much!!


 

We have our kitchen in 8 years.  Hand made, hand painted cream, granite worktops, larder, 2 x belfast sinks counter etc.  The cost......25K at the time.  One thing to remember, the thicker/deeper the granite the more expensive.  We love our kitchen and so to does anybody who calls.


----------



## mummol (19 Nov 2008)

*Re: quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build: varying 20-28k, does this sound right*

Kitchens and their cost.  Since we got planning I've been studying kitchens.  Like all things prices and quality vary.  

In our current rental house which we moved into from new the kitchen is very basic.  I have to say we're not rough on things and already two of the drawers have had to have remedial work to keep them together.  If it were my house I'd have taken an axe to it months ago.  So whatever you do - don't compromise quality if at all possible.  

Shopping around for kitchen was fun (not) but do shop around.  Got a mad price for what I could see was a standard enough kit kitchen.  E24k.  Nearly cried.  No design features I wanted were in corporated - and it looked like every other oak kitchen they installed but quality wise it looked ok.

I know the kitchen I adored from mag advert cost E50k + so didn't even go there.  

The Q7 driving guy who described the kitchen that is 27 x 18 ft as tight didn't do us the courtesy of a return call but I have a feeling his ethically sourced solid elm kitchen was possibly a stretch too far budget wise.  

Went to a small time guy who doesn't advertise or have glam premises.  Mid 20's spend, getting an in frame pippy oak kitchen.  (think this revolves around the carcess and it seems to cost more).  He is doing gothic window seat, cabinates, island, dresser units, 2 larder units, weird arch to my spec over the rangemaster, utility room.  Getting granite worktops in kitchen.  I know its alot of money but I'm in this house for the long haul and the kitchen (down to the door handles which we had to source from uk) are as per what I (ahem we picked).  My mother who all along has thought I'm half mad when it comes to the house build walked around the kitchen as it is standing in a workshop muttering its some kitchen so that coming from someone born in rationing era England and is quiet frugal is very high praise.  

However as budget in house build is shot we were in cash n carry kitchens for our build in wardrobes.  Himself muttered with a twinkle in his eye  I don't see anything wrong with kitchens here - don't see why we didn't come here.  

Another option if money is really tight I've also seen a very ingenous thrifty person buy a kitchen someone was ripping out - horrible mahogony thing; but they got it painted up and it has a wow factor for minimal spend.


----------



## O'Fla (19 Nov 2008)

*Re: quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build: varying 20-28k, does this sound right*

Sorry folks but 20-28k for a good quality kitchen is average.  My wife works for Houseworks and for those who know them their kitchens which are Seimatic cost in excess of 75k.  They do produce a cheaper option again from Seimatic but it depends on waht you want.
If you are on a budget of 10-15k stay away from the likes of Cash And Carry, Budget and the likes in that bracket.
When you chose a supplier make sure He is involved someway in te installation any supplier who does not walk away before you regret it.  If you are spending goods money it's nice to know that the fitter is familar with the product as this could also add to your problem.
There is a new Kitchen showroom opened in Blanchardstown called Kitchenwise.  This guy designs, makes and installs the whole package.  They have a website called Kitchenwise.ie and he assures Me that all of the kitchens on view are his designs and installations.  I do know the chap but I also know good workmanship when I see it.  Martin is the name of the guy tell him Gerry recommended him and I sure he'll give a good price. I would not recommend him if you have less than 5k.  I hope this is of help.


----------



## Tetragon (19 Nov 2008)

*Re: quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build: varying 20-28k, does this sound right*

wow .... and to think I got a full, solid oak kitchen installed 10 years ago for £6,000 ... and I thought it expensive at the time! (That included utility)


----------



## Emerb (20 Nov 2008)

*Re: quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build: varying 20-28k, does this sound right*

Hi,
I can not understand people getting quotes for 30k in our current climate. I got my kitchen in the "boom" period and did not pay close to that. I got a painted kitchen which was classed as an expensive kitchen as kitchens go, for 14k. It has thick solid wood worktops the doors are inframe with the hinges showing and a big chimney breast effect. A friend of mine got a painted kitchen a month ago from the same company which is a bigger than mine for 17k. 
I was in with them yesterday looking for wardrobes for a spare room and they said they are booked out until the end of jan, surprise surprise! Price around, you can get lower prices than this without compromising on quality.


----------



## O'Fla (27 Nov 2008)

*Re: quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build: varying 20-28k, does this sound right*



Emerb said:


> Hi,
> I can not understand people getting quotes for 30k in our current climate. I got my kitchen in the "boom" period and did not pay close to that. I got a painted kitchen which was classed as an expensive kitchen as kitchens go, for 14k. It has thick solid wood worktops the doors are inframe with the hinges showing and a big chimney breast effect. A friend of mine got a painted kitchen a month ago from the same company which is a bigger than mine for 17k.
> I was in with them yesterday looking for wardrobes for a spare room and they said they are booked out until the end of jan, surprise surprise! Price around, you can get lower prices than this without compromising on quality.


 


Emerb the reason why people spend 30k and beyond is quality.  The fact that We have a down turn in the market place does not mean that I will get a Porsche 911 for 10k if I shop around.  While I'm sure that both your kitchen and your friends kitchen is beautiful the price you paid would not afford you one of the expensive brand names, in some cases 17k would not even buy you the shell of the kitchen.  Most of the high end showrooms have exclusive rights to some of the top end products and no matter were you go to or however long you shop for you will never get these products unless you pay the price.  I think you'll find you do get what you pay for.


----------



## johnnyg (27 Nov 2008)

*Re: quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build: varying 20-28k, does this sound right*

just because you pay 30K plus dosen't give you anything...you have more of a chance of being ripped off at this price range than in the 10-20K market. I find it funny that you can say quality costs 75K plus, in germany the same quality comes at half the cost and less so lets stop pretending and stop trying to defend ridiculous prices from a flat pack company like seimatic, there are a glorified Cash & Carry operation for the foolish rich who have no sense of style but just want to brag to there mates that this cost 75K....it has nothing to do with quality mate just snobbery and who has more money


----------



## wexford dude (28 Nov 2008)

*Re: quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build: varying 20-28k, does this sound right*

I agree entirely.I have a large kitchen and the units were supplied by a local joiner.€12,500 including units ( solid red cherry) and granite work top.The joiner buys the doors directly from supplier and the basic shell is normally your bog standard conti board or equivalent.
€75,000 for a kitchen you would want your head read.


----------



## O'Fla (28 Nov 2008)

*Re: quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build: varying 20-28k, does this sound right*



johnnyg said:


> just because you pay 30K plus dosen't give you anything...you have more of a chance of being ripped off at this price range than in the 10-20K market. I find it funny that you can say quality costs 75K plus, in germany the same quality comes at half the cost and less so lets stop pretending and stop trying to defend ridiculous prices from a flat pack company like seimatic, there are a glorified Cash & Carry operation for the foolish rich who have no sense of style but just want to brag to there mates that this cost 75K....it has nothing to do with quality mate just snobbery and who has more money


 

So from your post I can take it that you would rather a Sokda to a VW or for that matter a VW over a BMW.  Get real lads while I don't agree with the prices if you have the money and you want better go for it.  In every walk of life companies sell similar products with hugh price differences this is because of quality.


----------



## Emerb (30 Nov 2008)

*Re: quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build: varying 20-28k, does this sound right*



O'Fla said:


> Emerb the reason why people spend 30k and beyond is quality.  The fact that We have a down turn in the market place does not mean that I will get a Porsche 911 for 10k if I shop around.  While I'm sure that both your kitchen and your friends kitchen is beautiful the price you paid would not afford you one of the expensive brand names, in some cases 17k would not even buy you the shell of the kitchen.  Most of the high end showrooms have exclusive rights to some of the top end products and no matter were you go to or however long you shop for you will never get these products unless you pay the price.  I think you'll find you do get what you pay for.



I still do not agree. The companies you refere to have up to 20k profits on their kitchens. I agree that their kitchens are different and are of good quality but I could not justify paying those prices when I think I can get what I want for half the price or less. The only difference I can see is that my kitchen does not have a "Brand Name" as you say yourself. 
I have uploaded my kitchen to a photo album so you can see for yourself the value I got.  
http://photobucket.com/Emer_2008
I could not have get this style kitchen in any showroom you refere to.


----------



## putsch (30 Nov 2008)

*Re: quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build: varying 20-28k, does this sound right*

Very nice!


----------



## mel o (30 Nov 2008)

*Re: quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build: varying 20-28k, does this sound right*

EmerB, that is one gorgeous kitchen. Would you mind sending me the name of the company you used by pm (if you don't want to post the name here). It's exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## dinjoecurry (1 Dec 2008)

*Re: quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build: varying 20-28k, does this sound right*

"*I think you'll find you do get what you pay for*."
I think 0'FLA is correct buy one of the Seimatic Kitchens and you pay for The flash showrooms/the fancy adverts/the costly PR/The company cars (should be PORSCHE) to keep up appearances/the beautiful catalogues/the major margin needed to keep everyone in style 
And they supply you with a fairly average kitchen with whats left


----------



## Emerb (1 Dec 2008)

*Re: quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build: varying 20-28k, does this sound right*



mel o said:


> EmerB, that is one gorgeous kitchen. Would you mind sending me the name of the company you used by pm (if you don't want to post the name here). It's exactly what I'm looking for.



Hi Mel,
I got the kitchen from a company in Carlow called Woodale Designs. I just took a look at their site and the don't seem to have our kitchen on it yet. The photo's I have shown you are ones they took in our house and sent to me. Their website is www.woodaledesigns.ie but to be honest you would be better of visiting the showroom. The have all the different kitchens etc on display. Sorry I was not sure what you meant by pm so hope this helps.


----------



## O'Fla (1 Dec 2008)

*Re: quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build: varying 20-28k, does this sound right*



Emerb said:


> Hi Mel,
> I got the kitchen from a company in Carlow called Woodale Designs. I just took a look at their site and the don't seem to have our kitchen on it yet. The photo's I have shown you are ones they took in our house and sent to me. Their website is www.woodaledesigns.ie but to be honest you would be better of visiting the showroom. The have all the different kitchens etc on display. Sorry I was not sure what you meant by pm so hope this helps.


 

Emerb I have to say that's a beautiful kitchen but I still believe that you get what you pay for.  There is another kitchen company who do similar called Kitchenwise based in Blanchardstown everything designed, made and fitted by the same man.


----------



## mel o (1 Dec 2008)

*Re: quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build: varying 20-28k, does this sound right*

Thanks for that, Emer, I'll definitely check them out. My kitchen is a lot smaller than yours so hopefully would come in at a little less. I love the shape of your kitchen. Did you have the design ideas yourself or did they help you to plan it?

(pm means private message, by the way)


----------



## dodo (1 Dec 2008)

*Re: quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build: varying 20-28k, does this sound right*

Have you not heard their is a recession going on, you are the one in the driving seat,


----------



## Emerb (2 Dec 2008)

*Re: quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build: varying 20-28k, does this sound right*



mel o said:


> Thanks for that, Emer, I'll definitely check them out. My kitchen is a lot smaller than yours so hopefully would come in at a little less. I love the shape of your kitchen. Did you have the design ideas yourself or did they help you to plan it?
> 
> (pm means private message, by the way)



Hi Mel,
They did the designing for me. I knew where I wanted the cooker and fridge and it went from there. The island was the difficult part, they hadn't a clue what I was trying to tell them. I forgot to mention that the Dishwasher, sink and taps were included. If they think something will not look well they will tell you straight out. I'm sure there are plenty of companies who can give you the same Kitchen Mel. I was happy with the price and clicked with the lads so I went with them. 
Good luck with you new kitchen!


----------



## mel o (2 Dec 2008)

*Re: quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build: varying 20-28k, does this sound right*

Thanks Emer, I love the island and the way it's kind of at an angle in the kitchen, it really makes it. We're a long way from ready for a new kitchen yet, we have building work to do first but I want to have my research done. Last question, is that an oak counter you have?


----------



## Emerb (2 Dec 2008)

*Re: quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build: varying 20-28k, does this sound right*



mel o said:


> Thanks Emer, I love the island and the way it's kind of at an angle in the kitchen, it really makes it. We're a long way from ready for a new kitchen yet, we have building work to do first but I want to have my research done. Last question, is that an oak counter you have?



Hi Mel,
Yes its oak, we went for the oil finish. I looked at other oak worktops but they were all joined together in little pieces. I got them to make the worktops with wide planks so as not to have so many different colours and grains. You are right to be doing your research now it also helps with planning your budget and getting the sockets etc put in the right place to suit the kitchen design. Best of luck.
Emer.


----------



## mel o (3 Dec 2008)

*Re: quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build: varying 20-28k, does this sound right*

Thanks Emer. I think I'll go for an oak counter top too cos I'm planning on having an oak floor so thought it would be nice to have the same wood. I'm thinking of getting the oak counter from ikea because they're very reasonable there.

Enjoy your lovely new kitchen this Christmas!


----------



## sfag (22 Jan 2010)

*Re: quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build: varying 20-28k, does this sound right*

You cant ask what is a typically price for a fitted kitchen. Its like asking is 10 grand a good price for a new car. 

You choose on style and space to fill in so the price will vary. 

Kitchens are the new p*rnography  (and have been for a quite a while)

I paid €32,000 for 11 linear metres 5 yrs ago for a top of the range number but folks I know have spend 60,000+ plus on theirs - I kid you not.

The one thing I'd advise against is getting this years most popular style as it will already be out of date - thats is where the designs showrooms come in - they stay ahead of the cheapos.


----------



## liosbourne (31 Jan 2010)

*Re: quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build: varying 20-28k, does this sound right*

If you'r looking for a quick kitchen price comparison, go to kitchenbox.ie, its a new site. If you have a drawing or an idea or the units you want, you can just very quickly add them to you'r basket and get an over all price. They seem to be very resonable and you can get every thing together there. They deliver all over Ireland and even recomend a fitter in you'r area!


----------



## mercman (1 Feb 2010)

*Re: quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build: varying 20-28k, does this sound right*

Liosbourne. Please advise your connection with this company.


----------



## bullworth (1 Feb 2010)

*Re: quotes for a fitted kitchen in a new build: varying 20-28k, does this sound right*

I saw some fantastic kitchens in Ikea recently for a lot less. Personally if I was replacing my kitchen I'd look there.


----------

